# h.mem not eating



## Hibiki (Jul 25, 2006)

ever since i moved my h.mem into a bigger cage it wont eat, but it use to come down to the bottom of it's deli cup to eat crickets but it just stays at the top of it's new cage, is there a reason for this?


----------



## 13ollox (Jul 25, 2006)

mine did exactly the same !!!!!

would be interesting to see why ... all of my membranaceas have been like this . i just take the lid off with them still attached . then place the food next to them and they chase it down . people say membranacea is an active hunter ... mine have never been while in a big tank !


----------



## Hibiki (Jul 25, 2006)

i'll try to put the food on the lid and see if that works.


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jul 25, 2006)

sometimes they take a while to adjust to new surroundings. also a mantids eyesight can only be so good


----------



## Rick (Jul 25, 2006)

Most mantids stay on the lid. It could be about to molt.


----------



## Hibiki (Jul 25, 2006)

they can moult after they got their wings?


----------



## Jwonni (Jul 26, 2006)

no but you didn't mention that


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2006)

> no but you didn't mention that


What he said.


----------

